# Brad wiggins CTT open event



## TissoT (1 May 2015)

Good chance to ride a TT with the man himseff
Not sure if the event is still open to enter. 
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...ng-for-fastest-ever-10-mile-time-trial-169189


----------



## Joffey (12 May 2015)

It is / was - I think entries are now closed.

I'm going to go and watch, see potential history in the making!


----------



## jowwy (13 May 2015)

Olympic and world champion dani king rode in our 10TT last night


----------



## fimm (14 May 2015)

Article here http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...rd-attempt-everything-you-need-to-know-171079
(aimed at people who don't know everything about Time Trialing)


----------



## jifdave (14 May 2015)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...an-prepares-for-time-trial-of-his-life-171351

the bloke off before wiggo is borrowing his mates TT bike..... no hope of a sneaky draft at the pace wiggo will be going


----------



## Joffey (15 May 2015)

Is anyone going to watch? Wiggo's start time is 4:30pm...


----------



## fimm (15 May 2015)

jifdave said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...an-prepares-for-time-trial-of-his-life-171351
> 
> the bloke off before wiggo is borrowing his mates TT bike..... no hope of a sneaky draft at the pace wiggo will be going


Brilliant! The poor man is going to be very disappointed if the weather is rubbish and Wiggins pulls out (as the other article says is likely).
(It won't be just Wiggo's minute man who he'll pass, it'll be he 2 and 3 and 4 and 5(?) as well)


----------



## Rob3rt (15 May 2015)

fimm said:


> Brilliant! The poor man is going to be very disappointed* if the weather is rubbish and Wiggins pulls out* (as the other article says is likely).
> (It won't be just Wiggo's minute man who he'll pass, it'll be he 2 and 3 and 4 and 5(?) as well)



If the weather is rubbish the event won't run at all. Not on that course! 2 events on the V718 have already been cancelled so far this year due to poor weather. Safety first!


----------



## fimm (15 May 2015)

Ah I didn't know that. My knowledge of Time Trialing is 90% off the internet...


----------



## craigwend (15 May 2015)

http://www.cityroadclubhull.org.uk/event/open-10-mile-tt-v718-5/
http://www.cityroadclubhull.org.uk/you-read-it-here-first/
http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/Watc...ll-City-Road/story-26411800-detail/story.html


----------



## Soltydog (16 May 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> If the weather is rubbish the event won't run at all. Not on that course! 2 events on the V718 have already been cancelled so far this year due to poor weather. Safety first!



The weather over here isn't too bad, but rather windy. Did the event go ahead? Did Wiggo ride?


----------



## Louch (16 May 2015)

He did a 17:58 according to cycling weekly


----------



## screenman (16 May 2015)

Louch said:


> He did a 17:58 according to cycling weekly



On a bad day as well, at least he got £50 for the win.

5 minutes faster than I did last time I rode the 718, put thing into perspective a bit.


----------



## midlife (16 May 2015)

Terrible road ... BITD we rode the Skirlaugh course for 10's but that would have been even slower lol


Shaun


----------



## screenman (16 May 2015)

To be honest I always felt safer on that course than many others I raced on.


----------



## jdtate101 (17 May 2015)

FFWD to 4:15 for the catch...


----------



## Rob3rt (17 May 2015)

What time did you do @jdtate101?



screenman said:


> To be honest I always felt safer on that course than many others I raced on.



Agree, in the dry, I'd rather ride the V718 over most other courses, in terms of safety. In the wet I would be reluctant though.

The reason I barely ever ride on that course is simply because I cba to travel to Hull very often (2 hour drive for an effort that lasts less than 20 mins), I give it a whirl maybe twice a season.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> FFWD to 4:15 for the catch...



There are more spectators on that course than I ever saw in total during my own TT years.


----------



## jdtate101 (18 May 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> What time did you do @jdtate101?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not my video...it's just one doing the rounds on Youtube.


----------



## fimm (18 May 2015)

I think the video is from Wiggins' "minute man" (who is obviously enjoying his 15 minutes of fame...)
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...ggos-minute-man-battles-world-champion-172029
The minute man held him off for 4 minutes - and according to the article, Wiggo caught his 7-minute man...

EDIT: I am wrong, this video is from another rider. The minute man's cam was forward facing and his video is linked to by Smokin' Joe.


----------



## oldroadman (18 May 2015)

That was a brisk ride - 17-58. Note the NEG rider following to give a bit of protection. However it's still not quite a "race of truth" when traffic is flying past and there's a possibility of being held up at roundabouts. A proper closed road is the only way, not a fixed distance, and the relative times are the important thing. The British obsession with "times" for road events is daft. Conditions are NEVER the same, courses vary, despite what the decidedly odd people at CTT believe, so why try and make the comparison? The only result that matters is the amount by which anyone was adrift of the Wiggins time. This shows riders where they really stand against an Olympic champion. A sobering way back in most cases.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 May 2015)

Here he goes again...


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2015)

oldroadman said:


> That was a brisk ride - 17-58. Note the NEG rider following to give a bit of protection. However it's still not quite a "race of truth" when traffic is flying past and there's a possibility of being held up at roundabouts. A proper closed road is the only way, not a fixed distance, and the relative times are the important thing. The British obsession with "times" for road events is daft. Conditions are NEVER the same, courses vary, despite what the decidedly odd people at CTT believe, so why try and make the comparison? The only result that matters is the amount by which anyone was adrift of the Wiggins time. This shows riders where they really stand against an Olympic champion. A sobering way back in most cases.


Reminds me of a club 25 back in the early seventies on the E1 at Quendon in Essex, which was held on the same day another club had their open road race. They used a section of the A11 on which the E1 was based, and the time keeper in our finishing lane just off the main road was astonished to see one of our members peel off from the bunch as the road race passed and race across the line. Under questioning later he sheepishly admitted he'd been with the road race for about five miles and his time was declared null and void.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 May 2015)

View from the front -

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02rnyr1


----------



## fimm (19 May 2015)

There's a longer excerpt from Andy Birdsall's video here: 
http://road.cc/content/news/151799-...al-10-tt-record-due-have-another-go-wednesday
including a nice view of everyone taking photos at the start!


----------



## jdtate101 (19 May 2015)

fimm said:


> I think the video is from Wiggins' "minute man" (who is obviously enjoying his 15 minutes of fame...)
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...ggos-minute-man-battles-world-champion-172029
> The minute man held him off for 4 minutes - and according to the article, Wiggo caught his 7-minute man...
> 
> EDIT: I am wrong, this video is from another rider. The minute man's cam was forward facing and his video is linked to by Smokin' Joe.



It's from a rider further up the order as you can see the start of the video is from the turn around point....


----------

